# Live betting (07.04.2022-



## smartbet247com (Apr 7, 2022)

*New cycle , if you are interested and willing to progress you and your bank , come and join us.*
www.smartbet247.com
*Concordia u19 0-1 Farul Constanta u19 Romania goals
Over 0,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 7, 2022)

*Concordia u19 0-2 Farul Constanta u19 *
*Woon bank now 1003,50 *
*===================================
Can Tho 0-0 Dak Lak Vietnam goals 25min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,10
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 7, 2022)

*Can Tho looose.. 
=======================
Dynamo Kiyv u19 0-2 Sporting u19
Over 2,5 goals ht @2,10
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 7, 2022)

*Dynamo Kyev u19 loose.. 
==============================
Lanus reserves 2-1 Aldosivi reserves goals Argentina 59min
Over 4 asian goals @2,00
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 7, 2022)

*Lanus res loose .. 
=========================
Bulgaria w 0-1 Turkey w goals 73min
Over 1,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 28 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 7, 2022)

*Bulgaria w 0-2 Turkey w *
*Woon bank now 1007,00 *
*==============================
Rosario Central res 3-0 Colon res 52min Argentina
Over 7 asian corners @2,05
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 7, 2022)

*Rosario Central res looose 
=============================
Super Nova 0-1 Tukums Latvia goals 87min
Over 1,5 goals ft @3,00
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 7, 2022)

*Super Nova looose .. 
========================
Pahtakor Tashkent 0-0 Sepahan corners AFC CL 8min
Over 3,5 corners @2,00
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 7, 2022)

*Pahtakor Tashkent 0-4 Sepahan corners*
*Wooon bank now 1010,50 *
*==============================
RB Leipzig 1-1 Atalanta UEL goals 73min
Over 2,5 goals @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 7, 2022)

*RB Leipzig loose .. 
===========================
West Ham 0-0 Lyon 5min goals 
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,10
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 7, 2022)

*West Ham looose.. 
=======================
Braga 4-3 Rangers corners 51min
Over 12 asian corners @2,30
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 7, 2022)

*Braga looose.. *
*========================*
*Fortaleza 6-1 Cortulua corners Columbia 69min
Over 9,5 corners ft @2,00
bet 28 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 7, 2022)

*Fortaleza loosee.. 
=======================
Zamora 0-0 Aragua Venezuela goals 21min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,10
bet 60 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 8, 2022)

*Zamora 1-0 Aragua *
*Woon bank now 1024,00 *
*========================
CA River Plate 1-4 Racing Club corners Sudamericana 63min
Over 8,5 corners ft @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 8, 2022)

*CA River Plate looose.. 
=========================
Estudiantes 2-1 Velez corners Libertadores 17min
Over 6 asian corners ht @2,00
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 8, 2022)

*Estudiantes void ..
======================
Birgunj Club 0-0 Shree club corners Nepal 11min
Over 3 asian corners ht @2,05
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 8, 2022)

*Birgunj club looose.. 
=====================
Ankaragugu u19 1-0 Adanaspor u19 corners Turkey 20min
Over 3,5 corners ht @2,20
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 8, 2022)

*Ankaragucu u19 looose.. 
===========================
Australia W 0-0 New Zealand w goals 28min
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,00
bet 28 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 8, 2022)

*Australia w void..
======================
Sukhotai 1-0 Rayong Thailand corners 19min
Over 3,5 corners ht @2,05
bet 28 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 8, 2022)

*Sukhotai 3-1 Rayong corners*
*Woon bank now 1028,90 *
*=================================
Velez res 0-0 Boca Juniors res goals Argentina 24min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)

www.smartbet247.com*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 8, 2022)

*Velez res 1-2 Boca Juniors res 
Wooon bank now 1032,40 
==============================
Huracan res 1-1 Barracas res Argentina corners 14min
Over 5,5 corners ht @2,10
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 8, 2022)

*Hurracan res 5-1 Barracas res corners*
*Woon bank now 1036,25 *
*=====================================
Hapoel Afula 6-4 Hapoel Raanana israel corners 57min
Over 14 asian corners @2,05
bet 3,50 (step1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 8, 2022)

*Hapoel Afula loose.. 
==========================
Taborsko 3-1 Opava Czeczh corners 37min
Over 5asian corners @2,15
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 8, 2022)

*Taborsko loose.. 
=========================
Tatran Liptovsky 1-3 Zemplin corners Slovakia 67min
Over 7 asian corners @2,10 
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 8, 2022)

*Tatran Liptovsky void .. 
==============================
HNK Gorica 1-1 Istra 1961 goals Croatia 70min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 8, 2022)

*HNK Gorica loose.. 
=========================
Roda 0-1 Ajax res .. goals Holland 34min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,40
bet 28(step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 9, 2022)

*Roda 1-1 Ajax res *
*Wooon bank now 1050,95 *
*==============================
Cerro Largo 6-8  Defensor Sporting Uruguay corners
Over 15,5 corners ft @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 9, 2022)

*Cerro Largo 8-8 Defensor*
*Woon bank now 1054,45 *
*==============================
Olimpia Asuncion 1-0 Nacional Asuncion Paraguay corners 3min
Over 5,5 corners ht @2,05
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 9, 2022)

*Olimpia Asuncion loose.. 
=============================
Melipila 5-4 Cobreloa Chile corners 59min
Over 13 asian corners @2,10
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 9, 2022)

*Melipila loose.. 
============================
Millonarios 2-0 La Equidad Columbia goals 71min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,05
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 9, 2022)

*Millonarios 2-1 La Equidad*
*Woon bank now 1058,65 *
*===========================
Omiya Ardija 2-0 Ventforet Kofu Japan corners 53min
Over 6 asian corners @2,05
bet 3,50 (step 1)
*
*https://smartbet247.com*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 9, 2022)

*Omiya Ardija looose.. 
==========================
Dragovoljac 3-3 Lokomotiva Zagreb corners Croatia 66min
Over 9,5 corners ft @2,05
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 9, 2022)

*Dragovoljac 4-8 Lokomotiva Zagreb*
*Woon bank now 1062,50 *
*=====================================
Villareal 1-0 Athletic Bilbao corners 30min
Over 2,5 corners ht @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 9, 2022)

*Villareal looose 
===========================
Boavista 1-0 Arouca corners Portugal 41min
Over 1,5 corners ht @2,00
bet7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 9, 2022)

*Boavista loose.. 
=======================
Panaitolikos 2-1 Atromitos corners Greece 28min
Over 4,5 corners ht @2,00
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 9, 2022)

*Panaitolikos 4-2 Atromitos corners*
*Woon bank now 1066,00 *
*===================================
Besiktas 3-1 Alanyaspor goals Turkey 59min
Over 5 asian goals @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 9, 2022)

*Besiktas void ...
==================
Jacuipense u20 1-0 Bahia de Feira u20 Brazil goals 73min
Over 1,5 goals ft @2,05
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 9, 2022)

*Jacuipesne u20 loose .. 
==========================
Grasshopers 4-8 Lucerne corners Switzerland 82min
Over 13,5 corners ft @
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 9, 2022)

*Grasshopers 4-10 Lucerne corners .. @2,10*
*Wooon bank now 1070,20 *
*=======================================
Las Palmas 1-0 Amorebieta goals Spain 73min
Over 1,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 9, 2022)

*Las Palmas loose.. 
========================
Fluminense 0-0 Santos Brazil goals
Over 0,5 goals ft @2,05
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 9, 2022)

*Fluminense loose.. 
=======================
Sao Paolo u20 0-0 Sao Jose u20 Brazil goals 29min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,05
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 9, 2022)

*Sao Paolou20 looose ..
=============================
Coquimbo Unido 0-0 Univ de Chile goals Chile 40min
Over 0,5 goals ht @4,65
bet 28 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 9, 2022)

*Coquimbo Unido looose.. 
===========================
Atletico GO 0-1 Flamengo corners Brazil 23min
Over 3,5 corners ht @2,10
bet 60 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 10, 2022)

*Atletico GO 2-2 Flamengo corners*
*Woon bank now 1083,70 *
*=====================================
Sport Recife 10-2 Sampaio Corea corners Brazil 83min
Over 13,5 corners ft @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 10, 2022)

*Sport Recife loose.. 
=========================
Tombense 0-1 Operario Brazil corners 21min
Over 3,5 corners ht @2,00 
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 10, 2022)

*Tombense 3-1 Operario corners
Woon bank now 1087,20 
================================
Oriente Petrolero 3-4 Nacional Potosi corners Bolivia 76min
Over 9 asian corners @2,20
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 10, 2022)

*Oriente Petrolero looose .. 
================================
Sidney NPL 2-0 Apia Tigers goals Australia 38min
Over 2,5 goals ht @2,75
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 10, 2022)

*Sidney NPL Looose.. 
============================
Viktoria Zizkov 3-6 Brno corners Czeczh 58min
Over 13 asian corners @2,00
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 10, 2022)

*Viktoria Zizkov looose .. 
==========================
Heerenven 1-1 Groningen Holland goals 35min
Over 2,5 goals ht @3,50
bet 28 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 10, 2022)

*Heerenven loose .. 
===========================
Genoa 2-2 Lazio corners Italy 65min
Over 7asian corners @2,40
bet 60 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 10, 2022)

*Genoa 3-6 Lazio*
*Wooon bank now 1118,70 *
*=============================
Havelse 0-1 Zwickau Germany 23min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,05
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 10, 2022)

*Havelse looose.. 
==========================
Brentford 0-0 West Ham goals 20min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 10, 2022)

*Brentford looose .. 
================================
Leicester 2-1 Crystal Palace England goals 74min
Over 3,5 goals @2,05
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 10, 2022)

*Leicester loose.. 
=========================
Botosani 1-0 Sepsi Romania corners
Over 2,5 corners ht @2,05
bet 28 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 10, 2022)

*Botosani 3-0 Sepsi corners*
*Woon bank now 1123,60 *
*==============================
Coritiba 4-0 Goias Brazil corners 62min 
Over 7,5 corners ft @2,05
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 10, 2022)

*Coritiba 7-3 Goias corners*
*Wooon bank now 1127,27  *
*===============================
Eintracht Frankfurg 1-1 Freiburg Germany goals 64min
Over 3 asian goals @2,15
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 10, 2022)

*Eintracht Frankfurg void ...
===========================
Roma 8-2 Salernitana corners Italy 71min
Over 13 asian corners @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 10, 2022)

*Roma looose .. 
============================
Kortkijk 6-2 Anderlecht Belgium corners 90min 
Over 8,5 corners ft @2,35
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 10, 2022)

*Kortrijk 7-3 Anderlecht corners*
*Wooon bank now 1133,22 *
*=================================
Platense 3-0 Racing corners Argentina 19min
Over 6 asian corners ht @2,05
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 10, 2022)

*Platense looose.. 
=======================
Llaneros 0-1 Real Santander Columbia goals 21min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 10, 2022)

*Llaneros 2-2 Real Santander *
*Woon bank now 1136,72 *
*====================================
Envigado 4-1 Indep.Santa fe Columbia corners 53min
Over 9 asian corners ft @2,05
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 10, 2022)

*Envigado ... void
============================
River Plate 0-2 Argentinos Jrs Argentina corners 30min
Over 3,5 corners ht @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 11, 2022)

*River Plate loose.. 
==========================
Barcelona Guyaquli 1-0 Orense Ecuador goals 26min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,25
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 11, 2022)

*Barcelona Guyaqil looose.. 
=====================================
Austin 0-0 Minesota USA goals 32min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,70
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 11, 2022)

*Austin loose.. 
====================
Tacuary 3-0 Guairena Paraguay corners 36min
Over 4 asian corners ht @2,00
bet 28 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 11, 2022)

*Tocuary 3-3 Guairena *
*Wooon bank now 1140,22*
*==============================
Mendiola 0-0 Kaya fc Philipines goals 60min
Over 1,5 goals @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)

A new plan has been started and in April , whoever wants to succeed and accumulate capital should come. Good luck to all
www.smartbet247.com*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 11, 2022)

*Mendila loose .. 
=========================
 Kingston City 0-1 Northcote City Australia 15min
Over 2 asian goals ht @2.00
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 11, 2022)

*Kingston City looose.. 
==================================
Azkals Team 0-0 Stallion Laguna Philipines goals 10min
Over 1 goals asian ht @2,00
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 11, 2022)

*Azkals team void ..
===========================
Crew u23 0-0 Sheff Utd u23 goals 20min
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,00
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 11, 2022)

*Crew u23 void ..
===========================
ES Setif u21 0-0 MC Alger Algeria goals 28min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2.50
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 11, 2022)

*ES Setif u21 looose.. 
==================================
Jyty 0-0 TPK Finland 29min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,05
bet 28 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 11, 2022)

*Jyty loose.. 
=========================
Flora Talin B 0-0 Paide Estonia goals 24min
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,10 
bet 60 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 11, 2022)

*Fllora Talin B void ..
================================
Start 4-2 Mjondalen  Norway corners 55min
Over 10,5 corners ft @2,10
bet 60 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 11, 2022)

*Start looose .. 
=======================
Paris fc 1-3 Dijon corners France 33min
Over 5,5 corners @2,30
bet 120 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 11, 2022)

*Paris fc 2-4 Dijon*
*Woon bank now 1183,72 *
*================================
Paraguay w u20 0-0 Ecuador u20 w goals 10min
Over 1 asian goals @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 11, 2022)

*Paraguay w u20 void ..
=========================
Sharjah 6-4 Istiqlol  AFC corners 69min
Over 12,5 corners @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 11, 2022)

*Sharjah 6-7 Istiqlol corners*
*Wooon bank now 1187,22 *
*=================================
Harbour View 0-0 Mount Pleasant Jamaica goals 24min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,50
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 12, 2022)

*Harbour View 1-0 Mount *
*Woon bank now 1192,47 
===========================*
*Atletico San Luis w 2-3 Puebla w Mexico corners 58min
Over 8,5 corners ft @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 12, 2022)

*Atletico San Luis w looose .. 
=====================================
Aucas 0-0 Macara Ecuador goals 23min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 12, 2022)

*Aucas 1-0 Maracas *
*Wooon bank now 1195,97 
=====================================*
*Melbourne Victory 0-0 Brisbane Roar 10min
Over 4,5 corners ht @2,05
bet 4 (step 1)

If you have any questions , ask here or on the website.We work induvidially with a personal strategy for anyone deciding to trust us long term. www.smartbet247.com*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 12, 2022)

*Melbourne Victory looose.. 
==================================
Australia w 4-0 New Zealand w corners 27min
Over 6 asian corners ht @2.00
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 12, 2022)

*Australia w void ..
============================
Cagliari u19 0-0 Torino u19 goals Italy 28min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 12, 2022)

*Cagliari u19 looose.. 
=========================
Germany w 1-1 Finland w goals 21min
Over 3 asian goals ht @2,00
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 12, 2022)

*Germany w .. loose 
============================
Armenia w 0-4 Albania w goals 74min
Over 5 asian goals @2,00
bet 32 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 12, 2022)

*Armenia w looose.. 
==========================
Deportivo Riestra res 0-0 Almirante Brown res Argentina 34min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,70
bet 70 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 12, 2022)

*Dep Riestra res looose.. 
=================================
Portugal w u23 0-1 Sweden u23 w goals 31min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,20
bet 140 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 12, 2022)

*Portugal w 1-1 Sweden w u23
Woon bank now 1233,97 
==================================
Finland w 1-0 Geoergia w corners 21min
Over 4 asian corners ht @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 12, 2022)

*Finland w loose.. 
========================
Luxemburg w 0-1 North Macedonia w 23min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 12, 2022)

*Luxemburg w 1-1 North Macedonia w *
*Woon bank now 1237,97 *
*====================================
 HIFK 0-1 Ponnistajat goals Finland 29min
Over 1,5 goals @2,05
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 12, 2022)

*HIFK 2 looose.. 
=====================
Tamperley res 0-0 Atlanta res Argentina 28min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,35
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 12, 2022)

*Tamperley 0-1 Atlanta res *
*Woon bank now 1244,77 *
*=================================
Portsmouth 3-0 Rotherham England 77min
Over 3,5 goals ft @2,10
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 12, 2022)

*Portsmouth loose.. 
=========================
Real Madrid 1-4 Chelsea corners 89min
Over 5,5 corners ft @2,05
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 12, 2022)

*Real Madrid 1-6 Chelsea *
*Woon bank now 1249,17 *
*==========================
Paradou 0-0 Relizane Algeria corners 6min
Over 3,5 corners ht @2,05
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 12, 2022)

*Paradou looose.. 
========================
Villa Nova 1-0 Gremio Novorizontino Brazil corners 22min
Over 3,5 corners ht @2,05
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 13, 2022)

*Villa Nova 5-1 Gremio N *
*Woon bank now 1953,57  *
*==================================
Univ Catolica 2-2 Sporting Cristal corners 51min
Over 8,5 corners ft @2,05
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 13, 2022)

*Univ Catolica loose.. *
*============================*
*Penarol 0-0 Olimpia Asuncion goals 0min
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,37
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 13, 2022)

*Penarol void ..
=================================
Kyoto 1-2 Consadole Saporo Japan goals 28min
Over 3,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 13, 2022)

*Kyoto loose.. 
==========================
Cerezo Osaka 0-0 Kashima Antlers  Japan 29min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,10
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 13, 2022)

*Cerezo Osaka 0-1 Kashima Antlers
Wooon bank now 1259,17 
=====================================
Cooks Hil 4-0 Belmont Swansea corners Australia 58min
Over 8,5 corners ft @2,05
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 13, 2022)

*Cooks Hill 7-2 Belmont Swansea corners*
*Woon bank now 1263,37 *
*=====================================
All Boys u20 0-0 Atlanta u20  Argentina goals
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,50
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 13, 2022)

*All Boys u20 1-0 Atlanta u20 *
*Woon bank now 1269,37 *
*====================================
All Boys u20 1-0 Atlanta u20 Argentina goals 83min
Over 1,5 goals ht @3,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 13, 2022)

*All Boys looose.. 
==================================
Newells res 0-0 Patronato res Argentina goals 5min
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,00
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 13, 2022)

*Newells looose.. 
=====================================
Tigre res 1-2 Huracan res goals Argentina 80min
Over 3,5 goals ft @2,40
bet 16 (step 3)

If you have any questions , ask here or on the website.We work induvidially with a personal strategy for anyone deciding to trust us long term. www.smartbet247.com*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 13, 2022)

*Tigre res 1-3 Huracan res *
*Woon bank now 1279,77 *
*=================================
Mineros 0-0 Petroleros Mexico goals 29min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,05
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 13, 2022)

*Mineros 1-1 Petroleros *
*Wooon bank now 1283,97 *
*===============================
Maccabi tel Aviv u19 0-0 Ashdod u19 corners Israel 25min
Over 2 asian corners ht @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 13, 2022)

*Maccabi tel Aviv u19 looose.. 
============================
Dep Saprissa u20 1-0 Guadalupe u20  75min
Over 1,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 13, 2022)

*Dep. Saprissa u20 looose.. 
============================
Cordino 0-0 Sampaio Corea Brazil goals 20min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 13, 2022)

*Cordino looose.. 
=========================================
Atletico Madrid 0-1 Man City corners 25min
Over 3 asian corners ht @2,00
bet 32 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 13, 2022)

*Atletico Madrid 0-4 Man City corners*
*Woon bank now 1287,97 *
*=====================================
Deportivo Pereira w 0-1 Atl Nacional w corners Columbia 27min
Over 2,5 corners ht @2,20
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 13, 2022)

*Dep Pereira w 1-2 Atl Nacional w corners*
*Wooon bank now 1292,77 *
*===================================
Colo Colo 0-0 Alianza Lima CL  13min
Over 1 asian goals ht @2.05
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 14, 2022)

*Colo Colo void... 
============================
Racing Club 7-1 Cuiaba corners Sudamericana 53min
Over 12,5 corners ft @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 14, 2022)

*Racing Club looose.. 
=============================
Atletico Mineiro 0-0 America MG Libertadores goals 25min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,10
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 14, 2022)

*Atletico Mineiro looose.. 
===============================
Junior 1-0 Fluminense Sudamericana goals 35min
Over 1,5 goals ht @3.50
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 14, 2022)

*Junior 2-0 Fluminense*
*Woon bank now 1320,77 *
*=====================================
Canberra u23 0-1 Canberra Croatia goals Australia
Over 2 asian goals ht @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)

If you have any questions , ask here or on the website.We work induvidially with a personal strategy for anyone deciding to trust us long term. www.smartbet247.com*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 14, 2022)

*Canberra looose.. 
=========================
Salisbury Inter w 1-0 Adeliada w corners Australia 4min
Over 5 asian corners ht @2,05
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 14, 2022)

*Salsbury Inter w 4-4 Adeliada w corners*
*Woon bank now 1325,17 *
*===============================
Aizawi 0-0 Sreenidi India goals 26min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,05
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 14, 2022)

*Aizawi looose.. 
========================
Vejle u19 1-0 Brondby u19 Denmark goals 61min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 14, 2022)

*Vejle u19 loose.. 
======================
Juventud u20 0-0 Instituto Cordoba u20 Argentina goals 22min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 14, 2022)

*Juventud u20 1-0 Instituto Cordoba u20*
*Woon bank now 1329,17 *
*=====================================
Odense 1-0 Vejle Denmark goals 62min
Over 2 asian goals ft @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 14, 2022)

*Odense 2-1 Vejle *
*Woon bank now 1333,17 *
*==================================
Excelsior res 0-3 Seraing res Belgium goals 52min
Over 5 asian goals @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 14, 2022)

*Excelsior res 0-6 Seraing res 
Wooon bank now 1337,17 
================================
Tampere Utd 1-2 Akatemia Finland corners 6min
Over 7,5 corners ht @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 14, 2022)

*Tampere Utd 5-3 Akatemia corners
Woon bank now 1341,17 
=================================
Atalanta 0-2 Leipzig corners 15min
Over 5 asian corners ht @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 14, 2022)

*Atalanta void ...
=======================
Foolad 0-0 Ahal corners ACL 17min
Over 2,5  corners @2,05
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 14, 2022)

*Foolad loose.. 
====================
Al Jazira 1-0 Mumbai ACL goals
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,05
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 14, 2022)

*Al Jazira looose.. 
==========================
Lyon 0-0 West Ham goals 21min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 14, 2022)

*Lyon 0-2 West Ham *
*Wooon bank now 1345,17 *
*===============================
Rangers 2-0 Braga goals
Over 3,5 goals @2,10 
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 14, 2022)

*Rangers loose.. 
============================
Al Shabab 3-1 Al Quwa corners 72min
Over 6,5 corners @2,05
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 14, 2022)

*Al Shabab loose.. 
=========================
Montevideo Wanderers 0-0 Metropolitanos corners 13min
Over 3 asian corners ht @2,05
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 15, 2022)

*Montevideo void ... 
===========================
Sao Paulo 1-2 Everton de Vina corners 50min
Over 7 asian corners @2,00
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 15, 2022)

*Sao Paulo 4-4 Everton *
*Woon bank now 1349,17 *
*============================
Independiente 0-0 America de Quito Ecuador goals 16min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 15, 2022)

*Independiente 1-0 America Quito 
Wooon bank now 1353,17 
===================================
Pordenone u19 0-0 Como u19 Italy goals
Over 0,5 goals ht @3,30
bet 4 (step 1)
If you have any questions , ask here or on the website.We work induvidially with a personal strategy for anyone deciding to trust us long term. www.smartbet247.com*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 15, 2022)

*Pordenone u19 looose.. 
==============================
 Kawasaki Frontale 3-0 Ulsan corners 48min
Over 7,5 corners @2,20
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 15, 2022)

*Kawasaki Frontale 8-0 Ulsan corners*
*Woon bank now 1358,77 *
*========================================
Indian Arrow 0-0 Kenkre goals India 80min
Over 0,5 goals ft @2,60 
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 15, 2022)

*Indian Arrows 1-0 Kenkre*
*Woon bank now 1365,17 *
*==================================
Racing res 1-0 Union Santa Fe res Argentina goals 9min
Over 2 asian goals ht @2,40
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 15, 2022)

*Racing res .. looose.. 
=============================
San Lorenzo res 0-1 Platense Argentina goals 48min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,10 
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 15, 2022)

*San Lorenzo res .. loose 
===========================
Preston 1-1 Milwall goals England 22min
Over 2,5 goals ht @2,20
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 15, 2022)

*Preston looose.. 
=========================
Birmingham 2-5 Coventry corners
Over 11,5 corners @2,10 
bet 32 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 15, 2022)

*Birmingham 8-7 Coventry *
*Woon bank now 1372,37 *
*=================================
Dinamo Zagreb 1-0 Istra corners Croatia 29min
Over 2,5 corners ht @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 15, 2022)

*Dinamo Zagreb 3-0 Istra *
*Wooon bank now 1376,37   *
*=================================
SV Horn 0-0 Blau Weiss Lin Austria goals
Over 0,5 goals ht @3,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 15, 2022)

*Horn 1-0 Blue Weiss *
*Woon bank now 1380,37 *
*====================================
Al Sadd 1-1 Al Wehdat corners 29min
Over 3,5 corners ht @2,10
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 15, 2022)

*Al Sadd 2-2 Al Wehdat *
*Woon bank now 1384,77 *
*===========================
Beroe 1-0 CSKA 1948 goals Bulgaria 71min
Over 1,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 15, 2022)

*Beroe looose.. 
=======================
Ceramica 1-1 Future Egypt corners 37min
Over 3 asian corners ht @2,05
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 15, 2022)

*Ceramica 2-3 Future
Wooon bank now 1389,17 
============================
AC Milan 1-0 Genoa goals Italy 74min
Over 1,5 goals @2,05
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 15, 2022)

*Milan 2-0 Genoa *
*Wooon bank now 1393,37 *
*===============================
Atletico Cali 0-3 Llaneros Columbia goals 69min
Over 3,5 goals ft @2,05
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 15, 2022)

*Atletico Cali 1-3 Llaneros *
*Wooon bank now 1397,57 *
*==================================
Gremio 0-0 Chapocoense 25min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,05
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 16, 2022)

*Gremio loose.. 
=======================
Tijuana u20 0-0 Club America u20 Mexico goals 28min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,50
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 16, 2022)

*Tijuana u20 1-0 Club America u20*
*Woon bank now 1405,57 *
*================================
Fortaleza 6-3 Tigres Columbia goals 62min
Over 12 asian corners @2,05
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 16, 2022)

*Fortaleza void .. 
============================
Dep. Recoleta 2-1 Dep Copiapo corners 60min
Over 6,5 corners @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 16, 2022)

*Dep Recoleta loose.. 
==============================
Adelaide Comets 1-3 Adelaide Olympic goals 80min
Over 4,5 goals @2,10
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 16, 2022)

*Adelaide Comets looose.. 
=============================
Gimpo 0-0 Ansan Greeners Korea corners
Over 3,5 corners ht @2,00
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 16, 2022)

*Gimpo 4-2 Ansan Greeners*
*Wooon bank now 1409,57 *
*==============================
Western United 2-2 Perth Gloryc corners Australia
Over 8,5 corners @2,20
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 16, 2022)

*Western United loose.. 
==================================
Napoli u19 0-1 Cagliari u19 goals 64min
Over 2 asian goals @2,15
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 16, 2022)

*Napoli u19 1-2 Cagliari u19 
Wooon bank now 1414,77 
==========================
Sampdoria 0-1 Salernitana corners Italy 8min
Over  5 asian corners ht @2,05
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 16, 2022)

*Sampdoria looose.. 
===============================
Elche 2-1 Mallorca 61min corners Spain
Over 6 asian corners @2,10
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 16, 2022)

*Elche loose.. 
===================================
Zeljeznicar 2-1 Podrinje Bosnia goals
Over 4 asian goals ft @2,05
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 16, 2022)

*Zeljeznicar void ..
=====================
Mainz 5-3 Stuttgart corners 88min
Over 8,5corners @
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 16, 2022)

*Mainz loose.. 
======================
 Estrela Amadora 1-0 Nacional corners Portugal 14min
Over 4,5 corners ht @2,00
bet  32 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 16, 2022)

*Estrela Amadora .. loose .. 
===============================
Valencia 0-0 Osasuna Spain goals 28min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,65
bet 70 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 16, 2022)

*Valencia looose.. 
========================
Lokomotiva Zagreb 0-2 Rijeka corners 17min Croatia
Over 5 asian corners @2,10
bet 150 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 16, 2022)

*Lokomotiva Zagreb loose.. 
============================
Fortuna Sittard 2-0 Sparta Rotterdam Holland goals 75min
Over 2,5 goals @2,10
bet 300 (step 7)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 16, 2022)

*Fortuna Sittard 3-0 Sparta Rotterdam *
*Woon bank now 1464,77 *
*===============================
MKD 0-2 Sheff Wed goals 22min
Over 2,5 ht goals @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 16, 2022)

*MKD 1-3 Sheff Wed*
*Wooon bank now 1468,77 *
*============================
Colon 1-1 Independiente  Argentina goals 37min
Over 2,5 goals ht @4,40
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 16, 2022)

*Colon loose.. 
==============================
Always Ready 6-1 Indep.Petrolero Bolivia corners 62min
Over 11,5 corners ft @2,05
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 16, 2022)

*Always Ready looose.. 
==========================
San Jose 5-1 Nashvile corners USA 71min
Over 8,5 corners ft @2,10
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 16, 2022)

*San Jose 8-1 Nashvile corners*
*Wooon bank now 1473,57 *
*=================================
Atlanta 0-0 Cincinati USA  goals 10min
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 17, 2022)

*Atlanta looose.. 
=========================
CRB 1-1 Vasco da Gama Brazil goals 69min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 17, 2022)

*CRB Looose.. 
==========================
Tigres UANL 0-0 Toluca Mexico goals 26min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 17, 2022)

*Tigres UANL loose.. 
===============================
 Machida Zelbia 1-0 Montedio Yamagata Japan goals 57min
Over 2  asian goals ft @ 2,00
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 17, 2022)

*Machida Zelvia void ...
=========================
Busan Park 1-0 Seoul e-land Korea goals 21min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 17, 2022)

*Busan Park looose.. 
==========================
Jubilo Iwata 1-2 Sanfrecce goals Japan 75min
Over 3,5 goals ft @2,10
bet 100 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 17, 2022)

*Jubilo Iwata 2-2 Sanfrecce*
*Woon bank now 1515,57 *
*===================================
Sparta Prague B 1-0 Brno goals Czeczh 74min
Over 1,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)
If you have any questions , ask here or on the website.We work induvidially with a personal strategy for anyone deciding to trust us long term. www.smartbet247.com*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 17, 2022)

*Sparta Prague B looose.. 
===============================
Hansa Rostock 0-0 Jahn Regensburg goals Germany 30min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,60
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 17, 2022)

*Hansa Rostock 1-0 Jahn Regensburg *
*Wooon bank now 1526,57 *
*=====================================
Werder Bremen 4-1 Nurnberg corners 54min
Over 10 asian corners @2,20 .. 
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 17, 2022)

*Werder Bremen void ..
==========================
Newcastle 1-2 Leicester corners 33min
Over 4,5 corners ht @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 17, 2022)

*Newcastle looose.. 
=======================
Montpellier 6-4 Reims corners France 63min
Over 13,5 corners ft @2,10
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 17, 2022)

*Montpellier 9-6 Reims corners*
*Wooon bank now 1532,57 *
*================================
Lamia 3-2 Ionikos Greece corners 40min
Over 5,5 corners ht @2,10
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 17, 2022)

*Lamia 3-5 Ionikos *
*Woon bank now 1538,07 *
*===============================
CSKA Sofia 0-0 Levski Sofia Bulgaria goals 50min
Over 1 asian goals ft @2,10
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 17, 2022)

*CSKA Sofia .. loose 
==========================
Hoffenheim 6-1 Greuther Furth Germany corners 67min
Over 10 asian corners @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 17, 2022)

*Hoffenheim 10-1 Greuther Furth*
*Wooon bank now 1543,07 *
*==================================
Bayer Leverkusen 2-0 Leipzig corners 29min
Over 3,5 corners ht @2,10
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 17, 2022)

*Bayer Leverkusen loose.. 
===================================
 Unam Pumas 5-3 Monterey corners Mexico 78min
Over 10 asian corners @2,10
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 17, 2022)

*Unam Pumas void... 
============================
Atl Palmaflor 1-1 Nacional Potosi Bolivia corners 15min
Over 5 asian corners @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 17, 2022)

*Atl Palmaflor looose.. 
=========================
Dep Pereira 0-1 Millonarios corners 14min
Over 4 asian corner ht 
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 18, 2022)

*Dep Pereira 1-5 Millonaros corners*
*Woon bank now 1548,07 *
*===================================
Colo Colo 2-3 Cobresal Chile corners 51min
Over 9,5 corners ft @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 18, 2022)

*Colo Colo llooose.. 
===========================
LDU Quito 1-0 Barcelona Guaqil Ecuador goals 59min
Over 2 asian goals ft @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 18, 2022)

*Melgar looose.. 
===========================
Hapoel Tel Aviv u19 0-0 Hapoel Sakhnin u19 israel goals 31min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 18, 2022)

*Hapoel Tel Aviv u19 loose.. 
============================
Kapfenberg 0-0 Amstetten Austria corners 20min
Over 2,5 corners ht @2,05
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 18, 2022)

*Kapfenberg loose.. 
===========================
Galatasaray u19 0-0 Yeni Malatiyaspor u19 10min
Over 3,5 corners ht @2,05
bet 110 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 18, 2022)

*Galatasaray u19 looose.. 
==================================
Anyang 4-0 Gwangju corners 75min
Over 6 asian corners ft @2,15
bet 220 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 18, 2022)

*Anyang loose.. 
=========================
Arsenal de Sarandi res 0-0 Barracas res Argentina goals 28min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,30
bet 440 (step 7)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 18, 2022)

*Arsenal de Sarandi res looose 
===================================
Tranmere 1-0 Exeter corenrs England 9min
Over 5 asian corners ht @2,10
bet 900 (step 8)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 18, 2022)

*Tranmere loose.. 
=======================
Indian Arrows 0-0 Churchil Brothers India goals 23min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,10
bet 1800 (step 8)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 18, 2022)

*Indian Arrows 1-0 Churchil Brothers*
*Wooon bank now 1693,07 *
*====================================
Rochdale 1-1 Hartlepool England goals 73min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)
If you have any questions , ask here or on the website.We work induvidially with a personal strategy for anyone deciding to trust us long term. www.smartbet247.com*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 18, 2022)

*Rochdale 2-1 Hartlepool *
*Wooon bank now 1698,07 *
*====================================
Molde 3-2 Lillestrom corners Norway  17min
Over 8,5 corner ht @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 18, 2022)

*Molde loose.. 
===================================
Girona 0-0 Real Sociedad B 25min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,05
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 18, 2022)

*Girona loose.. 
======================
Hapoel Tel Aviv 2-2 Maccabi Netanya corners Israel 84 min
Over 5 asian corners @2,10
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 18, 2022)

*Happoel tel Aviv loose.. 
============================
Barcelona 0-0 Cadiz goals Spain 31min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,10
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 18, 2022)

*Barcelona loose.. 
==============================
Pharco 1-1 Al Moqawloon corners Egypt  67min
Over 4,5 asian corners ft @2,10
bet 100 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 18, 2022)

*Pharco 1-8 Al Moqawloon corners*
*Wooon bank now 1733,07 *
*==================================
Shabab Al Ahli 6-2 Al Gharafa goals ACL 70min
Over 9 asian goals @2,05
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 18, 2022)

*Shabab Al Ahli 8-2 Al Gharafa *
*Wooon bank now 1738,32 *
*================================
Nueva Chicago 2-1 Guillermo corners Argentina 13min
Over 6,5 corners ht @2,10
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 19, 2022)

*Nueva Chicago 3-4 Guillermo corners*
*Woon bank now 1743,82 *
*========================================
Sol de America 0-0 Tacuary Paraguay goals 22min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,10
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 19, 2022)

*Sol de America 1-0 Tacuary*
*Wooon bank now 1749,32*
*=====================================
 Western United 1-0 Macarthur 88min Australia
Over 1,5 goals ft @3,40
bet 5 (step 1)
If you have any questions , ask here or on the website.We work induvidially with a personal strategy for anyone deciding to trust us long term. www.smartbet247.com*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 19, 2022)

*Western United 2-0 Macarthur*
*Wooon bank now 1761,32 *
*================================
Vissel Kobe 0-0 Kitchee goals 34min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,85
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 19, 2022)

*Vissel Kobe loose.. 
=======================
Lanus res 0-0 Rosario Central res  20min
Over 2,5 corners ht @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 19, 2022)

*Lanus res ... looose.. 
============================
Punjab 6-3 Gokulam corners India 86min
Over 10 asian corners ft @2,30
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 19, 2022)

*Punjab void .. 
======================
Rudar 0-0 Borac Bankja Bosnia goals 8min
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,20
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 19, 2022)

*Rudar looose.. 
=============================
Newells res 1-0 Banfield res Argentina goals 77min
Over 1,5 goals ft @2,15
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 19, 2022)

*Newells res loose.. 
=========================
Honka II 0-3 Klubi 04 corners Finland 22min
Over 5,5 corners ht @2,10
bet 100 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 19, 2022)

*Honka II looose.. 
========================
 Mazatlan u20 1-1 Santos Laguna u20 goals Mexico 80min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,35
bet 220 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 19, 2022)

*Mazatlan u20 1-2 Santos Laguna u20 *
*Wooon bank now 1883,32 *
*========================================
Al Wehdat 2-1 Al Sadd 36min corners
Over 4 asian corners @2,30
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 19, 2022)

*Al Wehdat looose.. 
===============================
Sochaux 1-0 Toulouse goals France 30min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,50
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 19, 2022)

*Sochaux looose.. 
==========================
Real Betis 0-0 Elche Spain goals 30min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,55
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 19, 2022)

*Real Betis loose.. 
===========================
Oxford 0-0 MKD England goals 76min
Over 0,5 goals ft @2,20
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 19, 2022)

*Oxford 1-0 MKD *
*Wooon bank now 1896,32 *
*=============================
Talea El Gaish 1-0 Ceramica goals Egypt 67min
Over 1,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 20, 2022)

*Talea El Gaish looose.. 
==================================
Bahia 0-0 Azuriz Brazil goals 36min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,60
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 20, 2022)

*Bahia looose.. 
============================
Univ.de Vinto 2-5 Bolivar corners Bolivia 63min
Over 10 asian corner @2,00
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 20, 2022)

*Univ de Vinto void ..
============================
Fluminense 0-0 Vila Nova Brazil goals 28min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,60
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 20, 2022)

*Fluminense 0-1 Vila Nova *
*Wooon bank now 1913,32 *
*===============================
Ulm u19 0-1 Darmstadt u19 Germany
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,05
bet 5 (step 1)

If you have any questions , ask here or on the website.We work induvidially with a personal strategy for anyone deciding to trust us long term. www.smartbet247.com*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 20, 2022)

*Ulm u19 loose.. 
================================
Pescara u19 3-1 Milan u19 Italy goals 79min
Over 4,5 goals ft @2,05
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 20, 2022)

*Pescara u19 looose.. 
================================
Kaya 3-0 Azkals Philipines goals 37min
Over 3,5 goals ht @3,30
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 20, 2022)

*Kaya looose.. 
=========================
Fiorentina u19 3-1 Spal u19 corners 27min
Over 6 asian corner ht @2,00
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 20, 2022)

*Fiorentina u19 loose.. 
===================================
  Platense res 7-5 Gimnasia LP corners Argentina  78min
Over 14 asian corner @2,10
bet 110 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 20, 2022)

*Platense 7-9 Gimnasia LP corners*
*Woon bank now 1959,32 *
*===========================================
Talleres res 0-0 River Plate res Argentina goals 26min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,20
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 20, 2022)

*Talleres res 0-1 River Plate res*
*Woon bank now 1965,32 *
*===================================
Zira 2-0 Neftchi Baku 39min corners
Over 2,5 corners @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 20, 2022)

*Zira 3-0 Neftchi Baku corners*
*Wooon bank now 1970,32 *
*====================================
Astoria u19 1-0 Hoffenheim u19 goals
Over 2 asian goals ht @2,30
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 20, 2022)

*Astoria u19 1-2 Hoffenheim u19 *
*Woon bank now 1996,32 *
*==================================
Skeid 2 0-0 Oppsal Norway goals 30min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Apr 22, 2022)

*Complete cycle , welcome if you wish to work together.

www.smartbet247.com*


----------

